# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Problme avec Controleur Audio Multimdia

## ninie37

Bonjour, 

Dans mon gestionnaire des prphriques, il apparat un point d'exclamation sur fond jaune  ct de Controleur Audio Multimdia dont je n'arrive pas  rinstaller les pilotes.
Merci de m'aider car je n'ai plus de son sur mon ordi et je ne mis connat pas beaucoup en informatique.
Sachant que:
_ma carte mre qui se nomme Dell Computer Corporation Dimension 8300 a pour identifiant <DMI> et pour chipset Intel canterwood I875P;
_et mes cartes audio se nomment Creative EMU10K2 Audigny Audio Processor et INTEL 82801EB ICHS_AC'97 Audio Controller.

Virginie ::bug::

----------


## FraK

tu dois avoir un conflit entre ta carte audio et ton chipset sonore de carte mere.
Peux tu prciser un peu plus :

Nom de la carte mre : ?
Chipset de la carte mre : ? 

Si ta carte mere est bien celle que je pense  (MSI KT4V)
va voir les pilotes audio de ce ct : lien

----------


## topino

Je suis dsoler de faire remonter pour un dbutant comme moi mais j'ai le mme probleme que ninie37 , sauf que moi c'est un point d'interrogation  fond jaune. Ne sachant pas ou aller pour voir le nom , la marque tec de mon chipset , pourriez vous m'aider  rsoudrer mon problme qui dure depuis trop longtemps...

PS : Je ne comprend pas car moi j'ai le son sur mon ordinateur...

Merci d'avance !

----------

